# Natural health products in Dubai?



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone knows if natural health products (not medicine) are allowed in Dubai? Alternatively, if they can be bought over there? Thanks.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes they are fine its just certain medicines that are banned because the subsstences in them are banned there should be no problem just dont carry them in you hand luggage because security are funny with things they dont understand what they are


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> Anyone knows if natural health products (not medicine) are allowed in Dubai? Alternatively, if they can be bought over there? Thanks.


Regardless of whether natural health products are medicinal, I would really be cautious of bringing anything out of the ordinary in. For example, melatonin is considered to be a natural health product by many and individuals have been detained for carrying it into the UAE (BBC NEWS | UK | Tourists warned of UAE drug laws) 

To be honest, I would not bring anything in unless your doctor prescribes it, you have the prescription notarized, and etc. etc. - just like your degrees if you work here. If you have questions about it - ask your embassy. The US Embassy gives instructions on how to bring in prescription medicine on its website (as well as restricted medicines):

Restricted Medication - U.S. Embassy Abu Dhabi, UAE

I hope you err on the side of caution.

As for finding products here - I've seen some at Safest Way on SZR; and I've heard rumors of shops - but havent been to any yet.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

I was asking about natural health products in order to avoid bringing in regular medicinal products. The natural health products I was thinking may be unknown so I better not. Would it be ok to bring anti-biotics though (ie Keflex)?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> I was asking about natural health products in order to avoid bringing in regular medicinal products. The natural health products I was thinking may be unknown so I better not. Would it be ok to bring anti-biotics though (ie Keflex)?


Yes, I understand - as I said - be very cautious. I don't necessarily agree with all of the laws, but then again - I don't agree with all of the laws anywhere. 

My only recommendation would be to get a doctor's prescription (and follow the notary/signing off of the international affairs ministry/etc.) for *anything* out of the ordinary, esp. prescription/natural health products/medicines/etc. You don't even know how much I'd kill for Nyquil right now. I just want to sleep off this cold.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

have a prescription (just in case) but mostly check that the stuff is not on the list of banned substances... for example, melatonin is a natural suplement, however is on the list!! so even if you had a prescription for that, is still banned and you would be in trouble if you get caught with it.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> have a prescription (just in case) but mostly check that the stuff is not on the list of banned substances... for example, melatonin is a natural suplement, however is on the list!! so even if you had a prescription for that, is still banned and you would be in trouble if you get caught with it.


Can i ask where the list of banned substances is? i have to bring some prescription stuff as I'm taking stomach tablets called Somac, i also take Buscopan and panadol, etc. what about St John's wart? is that allowed? hmmm i can't find a list on the UAE embassy here in oz..


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

nicky29 said:


> Can i ask where the list of banned substances is? i have to bring some prescription stuff as I'm taking stomach tablets called Somac, i also take Buscopan and panadol, etc. what about St John's wart? is that allowed? hmmm i can't find a list on the UAE embassy here in oz..


Nicky

Please see my previous response with the list of banned substances that the US embassy has collected. As I mentioned previously, it would be highly recommended to get a notarized, attested prescription from your physician for EVERY single thing you plan on bringing.

You've heard the stories. I know people who have brought codeine into the country accidentally as well - and had no trouble. the risk...is up to you.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

md000 said:


> Nicky
> 
> Please see my previous response with the list of banned substances that the US embassy has collected. As I mentioned previously, it would be highly recommended to get a notarized, attested prescription from your physician for EVERY single thing you plan on bringing.
> 
> You've heard the stories. I know people who have brought codeine into the country accidentally as well - and had no trouble. the risk...is up to you.


Thank you MD don't know how i missed the link I actually can't take codeine for medical reasons so i'm safe with that, but i might take ibruprofen (sp?) for my partner, other than that i take paracetamol and aspirin.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a related question. 

If I order Herbal supplements from the US(legal stuff ofcourse) and have em shipped over, would there be a problem? 

Also are all the packages coming into the country checked by the customs?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Timberwolf78 said:


> I have a related question.
> 
> If I order Herbal supplements from the US(legal stuff ofcourse) and have em shipped over, would there be a problem?
> 
> Also are all the packages coming into the country checked by the customs?


Simple logic applies. It you are after something that is fully legal you should not have a problem, but can expect a delay coming in to the UAE as a package marked 'medicines' or 'supplements' is highly likely to be checked at customs.

Why not save yourself some hassle by asking a store here to order it in for you?

-


----------

